# Hudson - 2 Year old Male for Adoption from GRRNT



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hudson is still searching for his family! If you are interested in meeting Hudson, please email [email protected]

Hudson has spent the last few months learning just how great being a family dog is. He gets along really well with his canine foster siblings and hasn’t found a ball, toy, or bone that he doesn't love. In fact, he literally jumps for joy (like Tigger) when he gets to play with tennis balls in the backyard. Hudson (age 2) is eager to please and easy to train. He enjoys long walks through the neighborhood and he loves snuggling. This sweet boy seems to be loyal to the core, could he be your new best friend? 

If you have an approved application and are interested in Hudson, email [email protected]. To fill out an adoption application, go to goldenretrievers.org/adoption-application.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope Hudson find his forever home soon, such a sweet boy!


----------

